
How much does it cost to run your side project? - MariAmato88
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/how-much-does-it-cost-to-run-your-side-project-6811b201e5
======
RMPR
Tell HN: How to run a startup for $6 a year -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22354060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22354060)

